# wet attic insulation and ceiling drywall



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

It is too hard to tell if it is still a problem. The only way to really tell is to get up there to see if there is still any moisture. You can also look into moisture meters. They sell them for water heaters.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd lift the insulation above the area that was wet and see if there is evidence. After this amount of time, I would guess that everthing is dry. If there is any moisture, you will certainly find active mold between the insulation and the top surface of the drywall.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had drywall on my truck and got caught in a "fluke" rainstorm. It dried out fine with no visible sign of damage or mold after a day or so. I have "applied" water to 1/4" drywall to get it bend around a radius with no ill effects. Drywall subjected to wet insulation on it for a period of time (several days/weeks) is very likely to begin molding and the backing paper often separates, taking away from the "integrity" of the product. The only way to tell, as stated above, is to get up there "amongst" it.


----------



## rojas66 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! i'll get up there and take a look.


----------

